# I may have been scammed. *Really pissed rn*



## Cendrag Roseheart (Mar 28, 2020)

Aight~ Here comes one of my 1st rants about a commission.
I was waiting on a commission, the artist sent me a sketch that I requested she make changes of. (I wanted to make a Rito oc of Azaphur)
Here's the flawed sketch
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I told her that the arms are absent and the wings should be replaced with the arms like a Rito would.




I also asked her to fix the beak, as Azaphur's beak isn't scrunched to his face like the sketch portrayed, she promptly "refunded" my money and blocked me.
[6:30 PM]
and since My dad owns the paypal account, I don't know if she/he really refunded it or not. If I lost $80 due to a few changes I F*cking swear.. 

She HERSELF said in her price sheet that she'll allow 2 changes, I requested said changes and she blocked me. I didn't have a chance to reply, she just *blocked* me. If that [Female dog expletive] scammed me out of 80$...


----------



## FrostHeart (Mar 28, 2020)

Cendrag Roseheart said:


> Aight~ Here comes one of my 1st rants about a commission.
> I was waiting on a commission, the artist sent me a sketch that I requested she make changes of. (I wanted to make a Rito oc of Azaphur)
> Here's the flawed sketch
> 
> ...


That's ridiculous! This is why I prefer free art - the chance of getting scammed...
Still, I do hope she does refund you...


----------



## Cendrag Roseheart (Mar 28, 2020)

Yup.. uwu My 1st "possible" scam in my experience in the furry fandom~


----------



## Rayd (Mar 28, 2020)

if she refunded the entire cost, i'd hardly call that a scam. sure there's definitely tons of ways she could have dropped the commission in a more professional way, but at the end of the day you got a free sketch (albeit flawed) in the case that she did refund the entire thing.

besides, you don't really know her reasoning behind her doing what she did, so i don't think it's all that fair to assume that she was scamming you in the first place (or to call her a bitch). she could have been frustrated or embarrassed and just wanted to drop it.

unprofessional, sure. scammer? unlikely.


----------



## FrostHeart (Mar 28, 2020)

Aprilycan said:


> if she refunded the entire cost, i'd hardly call that a scam. sure there's definitely tons of ways she could have dropped the commission in a more professional way, but at the end of the day you got a free sketch (albeit flawed) in the case that she did refund the entire thing.
> 
> besides, you don't really know her reasoning behind her doing what she did, so i don't think it's all that fair to assume that she was scamming you in the first place (or to call her a bitch). she could have been frustrated or embarrassed and just wanted to drop it.
> 
> unprofessional, sure. scammer? unlikely.


Yeah, still no reason to call her a bitch - something could've came up. Think: she might have had a death in the family.


----------



## Van the cheesen one (Mar 28, 2020)

I have to agree, if she refunded you correctly, but never said why she dropped the commission, it's just terrible communication, but no scam.
If she didn't refund you all the money, then yikes.


----------



## Cendrag Roseheart (Mar 28, 2020)

Actually, she didn't have a death in the family, she said "this isn't a design commission" and she blocked me. I wasn't looking for a design commission
 in the 1st place!


----------



## Rayd (Mar 28, 2020)

Cendrag Roseheart said:


> Actually, she didn't have a death in the family, she said "this isn't a design commission" and she blocked me. I wasn't looking for a design commission
> in the 1st place!


either way, it's not really a scam unless she didn't refund you. if i were you i would have waited until i knew for certain i didn't get my money back before making a thread about it. at worst it's unprofessionalism on her part.


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Mar 28, 2020)

This is why you have to check, check, check, check, check, check, check, check, check, check, check, check, check, check, check, check, check, check, check, check, check, check, check, check, check, check, check, check, check, check, check and check before doing things like this. You forgot that this is the Internet and scammers are real, you can't pucnh 'em through the screen tho, so note what I said.


----------



## Vinfang (Mar 28, 2020)

C. Roseheart,

As a furry artist, I offer to finish this up for you for only half the price to make it up for your less than savory commission experience in this otherwise amazing fandom.

~xoxo


----------



## TheCynicalViet (Mar 28, 2020)

Damn, she sounds like a bitch. It's not a scam though since she refunded you but I'd recommend for you to somehow check if the full 80 dollars was returned.


----------



## Raever (Mar 28, 2020)

Cendrag Roseheart said:


> Aight~ Here comes one of my 1st rants about a commission.
> I was waiting on a commission, the artist sent me a sketch that I requested she make changes of. (I wanted to make a Rito oc of Azaphur)
> Here's the flawed sketch
> 
> ...



Hey man I'm so sorry that you had this experience. I've had a few bad artist experiences myself, so I understand the frustration, especially if you really admired that artist's work enough to pay them such a hefty sum of money. My first suggestion to you is to ensure that the money was returned, just to be on the safe side. 

Afterwards, I'd simply look for an artist you like and try again. There are many artists that are happy to make changes for you, and some who don't mind making more than ten in order to make sure it's a piece you're happy with. Below I'll list some artists I've worked with more than once who provided quality service and allowed for multiple changes. You may or may not choose to go with them, but I figure having reliable options would be nice for the sake of perusing.

1. CrystalBerry (the artist of my pfp)
2. Kirena-Kaya (beautiful painted scenes)
3. Cheefurracc (cute and Chibi art)
4. RonnikTaylor (emotional and dynamic pieces)
5. Taurus666 (anime style art)
6. Origami-orange (that perfect mixture of toon and anime)
7. Lawkie (AMAZING BIRDS)


----------



## Raever (Mar 28, 2020)

Aprilycan said:


> but at the end of the day you got a free sketch (albeit flawed) in the case that she did refund the entire thing.



I'd say it would be nice to have a free Sketch if it was even remotely correct but the sketch looks so far off from the character it's more like the artist just handed him a failed design (which is what it was - technically, not even close to what the commissioner paid for) and bailed because they were too flustered to properly communicate with them.

I don't know about you, but if I pay for an ice cream cone and I get a slushie, and then I ask for what I paid for and they throw my money back in my face and run out of the store...I don't think it's cool that I got a free slushie. I wanted an ice cream cone, and gave them money for an ice cream cone...and now I have to hold this cold drink I don't want and pick up my money to find another place to buy an ice cream. Not only is it annoying generally speaking, but it also feels like wasted time. On top of that, I'd likely stop going to that store due to the bad experience (which I assume is what the commissioner will do - stop following the artist) so that's just more art that they probably otherwise would have loved, had they not been treated so poorly. :/

It goes beyond, "You got a free sketch" and that's the problem. I doubt the commissioner would've been so angry or felt "scammed" (even though I agree it technically isn't a scam) had they given a relatively okay sketch and then bailed. They fucked it up and didn't take responsibility even though in their very own ToS they said they allowed up to two corrections. Not only is that poor customer service, but it's false advertising, which just sucks - and can definitely feel pretty scam like whether they got their money back or not. They gave their time too. :/


----------



## Jestwinged (Mar 29, 2020)

If you got refunded then whats the point in calling someone out, they don't have an obligation to draw for you unless they haven't refunded you, I do also wonder what sort of things you were saying before you were blocked, doesn't seem like we are getting the full story.


----------



## Cendrag Roseheart (Mar 29, 2020)

UPDATE: The full 80$ WAS refunded like the artist said.


----------



## maen (Mar 30, 2020)

Incredibly unprofessional and odd, since there didn't seem to be a valid or at least properly explained reason for discontinuing the commission. It's just a waste of time for the both of you.

Glad you got your refund at least.


----------



## BunBunArt (Mar 30, 2020)

Wow that's... strange. I've cancelled commissions as well when I didn't feel like I could do the changes right, if I felt not capable to finish or something, but I always tell them I will refund and ask them to let me know the refund is complete, besides of course an apology for not being able to finish the comm x.x

But we don't know this person... maybe something happened.


----------



## Raever (Mar 30, 2020)

RoxyHana said:


> Wow that's... strange. I've cancelled commissions as well when I didn't feel like I could do the changes right, if I felt not capable to finish or something, but I always tell them I will refund and ask them to let me know the refund is complete, besides of course an apology for not being able to finish the comm x.x



It's things like this that makes commissioners appreciate and admire your work that much more. Please continue to do you, it makes such a difference I swear.


----------



## Tyno (Mar 30, 2020)

Well if you got that much of a negative reaction you might have acted in some way that can be perceived as rude. If you ask someone for something and are disrespectful to them you probably aren't going to get a good product. Either that or the artist is having a really bad day.


----------



## Toasty9399 (Mar 30, 2020)

Okay, but why did they block you? I get refunding the money and dropping it, but why _block?_


----------



## Raever (Mar 31, 2020)

Tyno said:


> Well if you got that much of a negative reaction you might have acted in some way that can be perceived as rude. If you ask someone for something and are disrespectful to them you probably aren't going to get a good product. Either that or the artist is having a really bad day.



Seems like people think that the OP was rude to the artist. Is there any chance the OP would be willing to share screenshots of the message history unedited? I'd enjoy seeing how this interaction went.


----------



## Faustus (Apr 1, 2020)

The Fluffy MC (president) said:


> That's ridiculous! This is why I prefer free art.


Heh, that's not so great for the artist!

@Cendrag Roseheart - sorry you didn't get what you wanted though  and it seems rude for the artist to just abandon the commission without explanation like that.


----------



## Cendrag Roseheart (Apr 1, 2020)

Raever said:


> Seems like people think that the OP was rude to the artist. Is there any chance the OP would be willing to share screenshots of the message history unedited? I'd enjoy seeing how this interaction went.


Sadly I deleted all the messages uwu I didn't want that artist name in my DMS anymore


----------



## Raever (Apr 1, 2020)

Cendrag Roseheart said:


> Sadly I deleted all the messages uwu I didn't want that artist name in my DMS anymore



What was the artist's name? :/

I wouldn't mind going to them for their side of things if they still have message history. If anything, to clear your name of any rudeness assumptions. I find it surprising that when someone complains - be they artist or commissioner - people tend to side with the artist whether or not they're at fault. So I'd like to have some facts to add to the pile of thoughts and feelings.


----------



## Rayd (Apr 1, 2020)

Raever said:


> What was the artist's name? :/
> 
> I wouldn't mind going to them for their side of things if they still have message history. If anything, to clear your name of any rudeness assumptions. I find it surprising that when someone complains - be they artist or commissioner - people tend to side with the artist whether or not they're at fault. So I'd like to have some facts to add to the pile of thoughts and feelings.



why is it surprising? people always kiss artist's asses in this fandom. they could purposely commit fraud and the entire fandom would have their back because "omg respect artists!!!"

anyways, believe me, i'm against the whole concept of giving artists the benefit of the doubt just because, but after reading this all over it really seems to me that this person is blowing this completely out of proportion and they should just move on.


----------



## Raever (Apr 1, 2020)

Aprilycan said:


> why is it surprising? people always kiss artist's asses in this fandom. they could purposely commit fraud and the entire fandom would have their back because "omg respect artists!!!"
> 
> anyways, believe me, i'm against the whole concept of giving artists the benefit of the doubt just because, but after reading this all over it really seems to me that this person is blowing this completely out of proportion and they should just move on.



That's fair. I have to agree with you on that. While I definitely understand the frustration, I don't support insulting someone and calling them names out of said frustration.


----------



## BunnyMouseFox (Apr 1, 2020)

I agree. Sure, the artist handled it poorly, but they technically didn't do anything wrong so there was no reason to call them out. that's just overboard imho.


----------



## pandaAWAKE (May 12, 2020)

It is indeed very unproffesional and a weird interaction, but could see you wrote you got refunded so you didn’t get scammed. It do sound like a bad experience between people though, I can’t see why the artist would refund and block you, and I can’t see your interaction either so I and others have no idea how your conversations have been. There is always two sides of a coin you know, but would I block someone myself over such a thing no. 

But at least you got your money back, and can use it on something else. 
And hopefully won’t have another experience like that.


----------



## Mew (May 12, 2020)

Wow that was very unproffesional damn, sometimes you don't know who the other person is besides the screen, glad that u got the money refunded!! ^w^


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (May 12, 2020)

I am very sorry to hear you got scammed. It's always bad when the artist has some lame excuse up their sleeve and the whole world thinks they are right....


----------



## Cendrag Roseheart (May 12, 2020)

Why are people still replying to this? lol


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (May 12, 2020)

Cendrag Roseheart said:


> Why are people still replying to this? lol



Late support I suppose. That and it's genuine support.


----------



## Cendrag Roseheart (May 12, 2020)

Ahh, well, thank you!


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (May 12, 2020)

Cendrag Roseheart said:


> Ahh, well, thank you!



No problem!


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (May 14, 2020)

I see on page 1 that this issue was resolved with the refund.  Closing this.


----------

